# Was soll eigentlich die "Schöne Geschichte"-Mail



## rolf76 (4 Januar 2006)

Schon zwei meiner Bekannten haben mir in den letzten Wochen diese Kettenmail geschickt. Was ist eigentlich der Hintergrund dieser Kettenmail? Netzverstopfung? Adressensammlung? Zeitvergeudung? 

Nur ein sog. "Glücksbrief"? ( Vgl. http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax.shtml#8)



> Normalerweise bin ich kein Fan von "Rundbriefen"; so dies ist tatsächlich eine schöne Geschichte.
> 
> Viel Freude beim Lesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2006)

Viel lustiger find ich die "E-Mail-Petitionen", die z.B. den amerikanischen Präsidenten von seinem Tun abhalten sollen und manchen "Unterzeichnenden" das Gefühl geben, etwas Gutes getan zu haben. Nur landet halt kaum eine der Listen im Endeffekt dort, wo sie hin sollte, denn es wird weiter geleitet und weiter geleitet und weiter geleitet..........
Schließlich sollen ja möglichst viele Leute auf der Liste erscheinen. Dass natürlich bei einer gewissen Anzahl von Listen bis zur Nr. 420 die selben Leute aufscheinen, da man ja natürlich die selbe Mail an mehrere Leute gleichzeitig (so wird man fast schon zum mutigen Widerstandskämpfer) verschickt, ist ein anderes Kuriosum.
Abgesehen davon, dies alles, selbst wenn der richtige Adressat erreicht wird, keinen Sinn hat.

Gruß
Wembley


----------

